# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

*What would be your dream job in the woodworking field?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and even members without an avatar too....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 20, 2019)

I think I would love to be the guy that travels the world looking for wood sources, getting them milled, and then getting them out to the woodworkers that would appreciate good looking wood............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2019)

Mine would be to operate a sawmilling operation. Kilns and all. But exclusively hardwoods.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> *What would be your dream job in the woodworking field?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open a shop and fill it with different products only made by hand with wood!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2019)

Plastering- If I had a job in wood industry it would become just that -just a job...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2019)

I would like the freedom to make whatever I wanted, not having to worry about what will sell or what other people want. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2019)

I guess I already kinda have my dream woodworking gig, I'm retired from working for the "Man". At this point in my life and after many years of accumulating equipment, I'm pretty well outfitted, sell a few things I make, enough to support my habit, otherwise, I make whatever whim grabs me, whenever I feel like it, which is pretty much every day, and my wife is supportive

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 20, 2019)

While I'm always wishing for more time in the shop, I wouldn't want to make woodworking my job. I like it too much as a hobby and I would probably enjoy it less if it's my job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (Oct 20, 2019)

I've always loved seeing a fresh cut log and discovering what is inside, so my dream job would be a saw mill OWNER. Note I said OWNER, not operator. 

Like others above, working full time for pay in WW would probably kill the joy I get from it as a hobby. Owning a mill however, would allow much of the joy ( and source of the best wood) without the day to day monotony.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Would have to be something to do with milling. Sawing wood has always been a kick for me, but to do it on a big scale would be pretty exciting. Production is another one of my likes. But, operation would have to have a focus on exotic woods. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2019)

My dream job would be getting paid to stay off woodworking forums.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> My dream job would be getting paid to stay off woodworking forums.


How much would it cost us?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> How much would it cost us?



I heard it was a truckload of bananas....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> How much would it cost us?





ripjack13 said:


> I heard it was a truckload of bananas....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> View attachment 173191


Those aren't bananas....


----------



## CWS (Oct 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> My dream job would be getting paid to stay off woodworking forums.


How much would it take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't want any kind of job. I want to do what I want when I want to do it. Start every day without a plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 21, 2019)

I'd like to be one of those design consultants that come to your house, measure it, and plot it in a computer.
Except I'd measure your shop, and put it in the computer with the tools you own or plan to own in the future.
Sort of like on This Old House where they show the computer generated pics of what the house will look like after
they do the building. Only difference would be the tools & layout in the shop, instead of floor coverings, wall details, etc.

I hope that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 21, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> I'd like to be one of those design consultants that come to your house, measure it, and plot it in a computer.
> Except I'd measure your shop, and put it in the computer with the tools you own or plan to own in the future.
> Sort of like on This Old House where they show the computer generated pics of what the house will look like after
> they do the building. Only difference would be the tools & layout in the shop, instead of floor coverings, wall details, etc.
> ...



I understand it perfectly and think it's a very do-able business idea.
There are folks out there that have the money and would pay for someone else to plan it and then pay some else to build it, all they want is to play in it.
Even if you only did it as a sideline business it could work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm slowly trying to go into that phase. I have a little bandmill, I have most of what I want to go into a woodshop and I have my shop that I'm building.
I could ALMOST make it with just sawing lumber right now, but this ranch treats me far to well to think about quitting.
I am considering offering them a deal where I step away from the ranch except branding, preg testing, farming and turning wrenches for them. These are the areas where they need the extra manpower and it would free up lots of time that I could work for myself.
Hopefully it would still give me the insurance and privileges that I now have.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 22, 2019)

JOB! Who wants a job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 22, 2019)

To be independently wealthy and do what ever I want. Make what I want when I want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd like to be a full time turner, making a living selling my bowls. I'm pretty sure I would really enjoy that for a least the first two weeks. Then it would be a job and I'd be pissed off and want to do something else.

So then, I'd like to make a living identifying wood. I'm pretty sure I would really enjoy that for a least the first two weeks. Then it would be a job and I'd be pissed off and want to do something else.

So ... I think I'll keep it as a hobby.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep, agree with many of you and is why I don't "try" to sell more pens (not that mine are saleable). But I don't want to have to come home and make x pens for a delivery due at the end of the week. Some of you have that great skill.

I also can't get into milling as that would require a move from Colorado. I don't have the selection of woods. I have friends and relatives in NW Arkansas, central Missouri, Iowa as well as lived/traveled VA, PA, west VA, etc. I know places with good wood sources and have not even scratched the surface. Colorado is NOT one of them; but gee I love it here!!!! So...........

..... I want to be like Mike or Larry; they seem to have a pretty good gigs, at least from this side of the key board. Pulling for you Allan!!! Want to see you succeed as with others on here. Barry, you are amazing......keep that mind stimulated!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> JOB! Who wants a job



I do! Watcha got?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 23, 2019)

Brink said:


> I do! Watcha got?



Retarded....I mean retired  work is just like snow...it’s a 4 letter word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Retarded....I mean retired  work is just like snow...it’s a 4 letter word


Work sucks—-snow is a gift from heaven!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Work sucks—-snow is a gift from heaven!!



You seem to have that mixed up with manna....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2019)

Stealing stabilized burl blanks from people’s shop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Stealing stabilized burl blanks from people’s shop



Good luck finding em in my shop....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 27, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Stealing stabilized burl blanks from people’s shop



Stealing is not nice...you should at least leave something behind

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Oct 27, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Stealing is not nice...you should at least leave something behind



like..... fingerprints?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

